# Max Tyre/Rim size for B12



## qamar_pakistan (Sep 27, 2015)

I read somewhere that 195, 50/15 is the maximum size we can use on stock shocks.
I have currently Corrolla shocks in my Nissan and i am using 195, 50/16 by YOKOHAMA S-Drive, but i am not happy because the clearance from the ground is too high.

Sent from my QMobile i12 using Tapatalk


----------



## airineialex (Oct 10, 2017)

for what nissan model you want ?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Look at the forum section he has posted in-- it should give you a clue

Sentra, Pulsar, NX, B14 200SX > B11/B12/KN13 82-90 chassis


----------

